# Ketelmeer



## sascha2005 (1. März 2009)

Hallo an alle,
hab seit einer Woche VISPas, und bin gar nicht glücklich damit. Man blickt gar nicht durch, was man darf und was nicht. Zum Beispiel, wir waren in Region Kampen, man darf da zwar angeln, aber nur mit einer Angel, wenn man mit zwei angeln möchte,verkauft die Stadt Kampen extra Schein für 12 Euro. Wir wussten nichts davon, sind knapp einer Strafe von 90 Euro davon gekommen. Als wir am Ketelmeer angeln wollten, sagte man uns, daß wir nicht mehr als fünf Fische mitnehmen dürften. Höchstens zwei Zander, Karpfen gar nicht, sogar wenn wir Brassen mitnehmen möchten, auch nicht mehr als 5 Fische. Unseren Angelplatz haben wir in der Nähe einer Brücke aufgebaut.Nach vier Stunden ohne einen Biss, haben wir unsere Sachen gepackt und wollten schon weg fahren, da kam die Polizei. Sie wollten unsere Papiere sehen, und dann statt zu fragen, ob wir was gefangen haben, sagte er:"Wir wollen Ihr Auto durchsuchen." Das haben die auch gemacht. Erst dann fragte er uns, ob wir was gefangen haben. IST ES NORMAL??? Ich habe schon einiges miterlebt, aber so ein Auftreten, sah ich zum ersten mal. Weisst jemand ob es wirklich so extrem ist, dass man sogar Brassen als Edelfische betrachtet, und dass man nicht mehr, als fünf Fische (Brassen) mitnehmen darf?


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ketelmeer*

Hallo!

Diese Verfahrensweise die Euch zuteilwurde ist mir völlig fremd.
Zwar sind die Ordnungsbehörden in den Niederlanden zu solcherlei Maßnahmen berechtigt, jedoch eigentlich nur wenn ein begründeter Verdacht vorliegt. Kontrollen liefen in meinem Fall bisher lediglich mit der Kontrolle der Fischereidokumente ab.

Was die Entnahmelimits angeht, so gibt es dort was die unterschiedlichen Gewässer und Vereinigungen der Fischereivereine betrifft tatsächlich große Unterschiede.

Es gibt Vereine die z. B. die Entnahme von Hechten z. B. völlig untersagen sowie die Entnahme von Karpfen.

Was Eure Angeldokumente angeht, hat man Euch warscheinlich völlig falsch informiert. Das Angeln mit 2 Ruten, insbesondere auf Raubfisch erfordert die Grote Vergunning! Der Vispas reicht dafür nicht aus!Der Vispas ist der Entrichtung einer Fischereiabgabe gleichzusetzen und berechtigt lediglich zum Fischen in openbaar Water, d.h. schiffbaren Kanälen und Flüssen mit einer Stipprute beködert mit Maden, Teig und Würmern oder Insekten nicht größer als 1,5cm.

Wenn Ihr in Zukunft solche Schwierigkeiten vollständig vermeiden wollt, tretet einem niederländischen Angelverein bei, so erhaltet Ihr automatisch die Grote Vergunning nebst Lijst of Viswateren in der Ihr alle für Euer ausgewähltes Fischwasser geltenden Mindestmaße und Bestimmungen sowie Entnahmelimits nachlesen könnt. Kosten im Jahr incl. Vispas ca. um die 50,-€.

Vorsicht ist auch beim Nachtfischen insbesondere mit Zelt,Bivy geboten. Viele Vereine haben erlassen, das ein Tentsticker (Sondergebühr für das Zelten am Vereinsgewässer) bezahlt werden muß. In der Grote Vergunning kann exakt nachgelesen werden wo Nachtfischen und das Aufstellen von Zelten erlaubt sind.

Was die Tatsache angeht , das Ihr nur knapp einer "Bekeuring" von 90,-€ entgangen seid, so habt Ihr wirklich Glück gehabt. Meist werden die Bußgelder sofort erhoben oder bei Nichtzahlung in schweren Fällen, das Angelgerät beschlagnahmt.

Hoffe Euch geholfen zu haben.
Mit freundlichem Gruß und Petri Heil
Walleyehunter69#h


----------



## krauthis7 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ketelmeer*

jo ist normal, man sollte sich bevor man an fremde Gewässer angeln geht  informieren, geht in jedem Angelladen, es wurde halt zuviel Schabernack getrieben, es ist nicht mehr wie richtig die sollten vielmehr Kontrollen in Holland machen denn es gibt zuviel schwarze Schafe.


----------



## sascha2005 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ketelmeer*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Was Eure Angeldokumente angeht, hat man Euch warscheinlich völlig falsch informiert. Das Angeln mit 2 Ruten, insbesondere auf Raubfisch erfordert die Grote Vergunning! Der Vispas reicht dafür nicht aus!Der Vispas ist der Entrichtung einer Fischereiabgabe gleichzusetzen und berechtigt lediglich zum Fischen in openbaar Water, d.h. schiffbaren Kanälen und Flüssen mit einer Stipprute beködert mit Maden, Teig und Würmern oder Insekten nicht größer als 1,5cm.



Danke für die Antwort, obwohl sie nicht ganz richtig ist. Wir haben uns gründlich informiert bzw. viele Fragen gestellt und nicht genügend, teilweise keine konkrete Antworten bekommen.
Was du meinst ist ein kleiner VISPas, den man beim Postamt bekommt. Wir haben schon ein *VISPas *mit dazugehörigem *Vereniginglijst, Vergunning *und natürlich *Lijst van Viswateren *bekommen. Man bekommt einen VISPas nur in einem Verein, oder Angelgeschäft und es berechtigt mit zwei Ruten zu Angeln und die Vereins Gewässer zu nutzen. Und wie gesagt, ich verstehe, daß man keine grössere Mengen an Edelfischen nicht mitnehmen darf, aber ich kann es nicht verstehen, daß Brassen dazu gehören sollen.

Grüsse  |uhoh:


----------



## Jockel13883 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ketelmeer*

Die Regelung mit den Brassen ist mir auch neu, hab aber meinen Vispas für dieses Jahr auch noch nicht abgeholt. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass diese Regelung etwas damit zu tun hat, dass in den letzten Jahren immer wieder Angler negativ aufgefallen sind, die Brassen gleich sackweise mitgenommen haben.


----------



## krauthis7 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Ketelmeer*

moin ich denke mal das es sich hier um andere private fereins gewässer handelt und die ihre regeln selber machen ,das mit der brasse ist mit auch neu |kopfkrat


----------

